# DMSO Sweat



## Tigo (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I'll make a long store short. One of my horses torqued his hock in the field in the beginning of April. Consequently, it swelled up a ton and he was very, very lame; the vet came out the next day. He was put on stall rest for a couple weeks and handwalked lightly. After the vet checked him out again, I was okayed to start riding him again lightly. She gave a DMSO cream to use, which we did for the alotted time period (I didn't see a difference). So, riding started up and everything was going well...sound horse, but he still had a puffy hock. This swelling was fluid buildup in the joint. The vet came out and drained it (a TON of fluid came out), it was almost back to normal, but then filled with fluid again. My vet comes out _again_ 3 weeks later to drain it...less fluid, but still a good amount. She told me to give him 5 days off. I gave him extra time off, more like 10-12 days, and I wanted to pick him up this week. His leg was perfect!

I'm grooming him and run my hand down his leg and realise the hock is filled up with a bunch of fluid AGAIN! A very experienced horsewoman at my barn is utterly convinced that I need to use a DMSO sweat on his hock and that it will help immensely. I'm not so sure...

_What are your experiences/opinions with/on DMSO sweats?_ I'm really apprehensive towards the idea. Mainly because I don't know much about them, and also because obviously I don't like the idea of bistering/scarring my horse (which I heard could happen). 

Of couse, I will consult my vet on this. 

(guess that wasn't such a short story afterall :lol: )

Thanks for your opinions,
Tigo


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I have used them many times and would have done it before now if he were mine. 

I mix DMSO 50/50 with the .2% liquid Furacin Solution. If your Vet would agree, I would also mix in some Dexamethasone. [This is prescription drug and your Vet has to prescribe it and give it to you or mix this up for you.] I put it on a pad. [I like Maxi-pads or cotton batting with a plastic backing or some other absorbent pad with a backing.] Then I wrap it up with plastic wrap (think Seran Wrap), secure it in place with an ACE bandage or Vet Wrap (use a 'figure 8' bandage) and put on some Duct Tape over it with an inch of tape above it on the horse's skin to secure it. 

If the leg swells below the wrap (or you are woried about it swelling) you need to also wrap the lower leg with an ACE bandage. 

If the 'bog' is mostly in front of the hock, I put a wad of cotton batting over it under the plastic wrap for pressure. If fluid it also evident on the medial and lateral sides of the hock, place a wad of cotton there, too. You want pressure where the fluid is accumulating. I usually leave them on a good while and only check for too much of a blister and then I place a plain pressure wrap without the sweat on them.

Most horses do not blister but only get a light scurf on them. A few horses are allergic to DMSO (people too) and you cannot use it on them. It is such an effective anti-inflamatory that I use it everywhere I can.


----------



## Tigo (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for your reply! 

I spoke with my vet, and she told me that it was a good idea to try. So, my worries were eased and I decided to give it a try. We're on day two and I'm absolutely amazed at how much it has helped. I wish I had known about these sweat wraps earlier. His leg is still filled with fluid, but it's at least released some of the pressure. 

I'm glad to hear that he won't blister badly from it...that was one of my main worries. However, so far his skin seems fine which I'm super happy about. 

Thanks again for all your advice/information. I now know for the future that the dmso sweat it worth using. I wish I had known about them sooner.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

If you nervous about using the DMSO, I have used a just a Furacin sweat with success.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Also make sure you wear rubber gloves when using/handling DMSO, it is very absorbing into YOUR skin.


----------

